# Baby/Uterus size



## Neecee

I was just wondering, does anyone know what size the uterus and baby is at this point? (well, at almost 22 weeks to be exact).

I'm feeling kicks quite high up and sometimes at the sides and I was just wanting to know if the baby can kick that far or if it might be muscle spasms. I'm pretty good at telling the difference between the two, but sometimes I wonder...


----------



## Sovereign

I got told that at my stage the uterus is 1 1/2 inches above my belly button and you're not far behind me x


----------



## helen1234

Sovereign said:


> I got told that at my stage the uterus is 1 1/2 inches above my belly button and you're not far behind me x

thats what i was going to say, my bump is harder and rounder ion the morning, and its about there then.
if that makes sense lol
x


----------



## polo_princess

Have you tried looking on some baby development sites? Im not sure hun but didnt want to read and run, i only know from scans how big they should be at 16, 26, and 28 weeks lol


----------



## nataliecn

this compares baby size to fruit... doesn't really say anything about the uterus though!
this week my LO is the size of a lemon!

https://www.babycenter.com/slideshow-baby-size


----------



## donnad

Hi at 22 weeks baby is roughly 20cm crown to rump(head to bum) hope this helps.


----------



## snowgirl

For Uterus size, I think they only look at Fundal Height to check you are progressing as you should. This link shows a drawing of where the top of the Uterus comes to within the abdominal cavity. I guess you can get an idea of how big the Uterus is from it. HTH.

https://www.gynob.com/fh.htm


----------



## snowgirl

nataliecn said:


> this compares baby size to fruit... doesn't really say anything about the uterus though!
> this week my LO is the size of a lemon!
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/slideshow-baby-size

I love that link! Thanks :) Makes visualising the baby much easier!


----------



## Neecee

Thank you so much! Both those links were great!


----------



## Neecee

Ok, so assuming that my uterus finishes roughly 1-2ins above my belly button, is it possible for the baby to kick higher than this? i.e. does the uterus stretch in the direction of the kick?


----------



## princessellie

awww mines the size of a large mango hehe

thanks for the link hun

x


----------



## redberry3

I was told just the other day by my doc that your uterus size should be the same number of cm as you are weeks. so i measure 23cm and i was ralmost right on 23 weeks. 

:hugs:


----------



## mrscookie

in my baby book, crown to FOOT is 28cm at 22 weeks :) sounds a bit big to me but meh.. lol

i was like WOW nearly a whole school ruler! hahaha xxx


----------



## princessellie

ooer i never thought of it that way...a whole ruler lol


----------



## Logiebear

If you register with babycentre they will send you an email every week to update you on your pregnancy so can see each week what has changed etc. I get them and think they are great xxx


----------

